# Bullet pen primer question



## papNal (Mar 18, 2010)

Is there a safe way to remove the live primer in a rifle cartridge that has the bullet and powder removed? I can't afford a reloading system,and hate to have to track down someone with a rifle to fire the primer if there is an easier way.Thanks John


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 18, 2010)

To be very honest------you should not be messing with live ammo without having the right equipment and knowledge of how to use it.
For a couple bucks you can buy used bullets that are ready to work with or there are several members here that sell them ready to use.


----------



## snowman56 (Mar 18, 2010)

How much do you value your finger's and eyes? You can buy unprimed casings that pose no danger to you.


----------



## skywizzard (Mar 18, 2010)

Having reloaded for years and turned pens for a couple, I completely agree with Gary and Robert.  The small savings, if any, is certainly not worth the risk of dealing with live ammo.  Purchase some shells ready to go.


----------



## Mac (Mar 18, 2010)

papNal said:


> Is there a safe way to remove the live primer in a rifle cartridge that has the bullet and powder removed? I can't afford a reloading system,and hate to have to track down someone with a rifle to fire the primer if there is an easier way.Thanks John


 
NO NO NO You would'nt ask a car machinic to fix your airplane would you. Then why ask a penturner about loaded shells????
Take it to a gun shop that buys and sells guns they can help. You might even find a place to display your bullet pens to sell!!
All my brass is new or once fired ,I like life.


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 18, 2010)

Funny how this question keeps coming up.


----------



## lazyguy (Mar 18, 2010)

While it would not be problem for me, because shooting and reloading is something I have experience with I would not recomend it to any one who needs to ask. If this particular shell has some sentimental value and you must use it then.

Three places you might check that seems to be in your area.

The Arms Outpost
3440 Atlanta Hwy, Montgomery, AL 36109 


R & D Enterprises
(334) 283-5867 
109 Central Blvd, Tallassee, AL

The Gun Shoppe
334) 239-8276
8852 Minnie Brown Rd
Montgomery, AL


Otherwise the above folks should be able to supply you with nice shiny un-primed brass. If they cannot satisfy your needs pm me with caliber and address and I can send you an example of just about any caliber you need.


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 18, 2010)

The only safe way to remove a live primer is to fire it in a machine designed for that purpose - and then remove it.
The least expensive machine designed for firing a live primer is a rifle chambered in the appropriate caliber operated by someone who knows how to handle it safely.
There are many unsafe ways to remove a live primer, but I won't recommend any of them online.

Either find someone to fire the primer for you, or crush the case mouth with a pair of pliers and discard it.

If anybody has a cartridge with special significance, and needs it disassembled, please send me a pm and I'll see if I can get it done for you.

Sincerely,
Eric


----------



## Rmartin (Mar 18, 2010)

Are you sure it's a live primer or has it been fired? If it has a little dimple in it then it's been fired. Once fired, the primer can be removed easily. Unless it's a military round, then it's much harder. I have some brass and nickel plated 3006. PM me if you would like a few.


----------



## ssajn (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree with everyone else. Unless you have the proper equipment and knowledge to remove the primer *DON"T DO IT*. 
Primers are extremely dangerous.
If you need a few unprimed cases PM me and I'll send you a few.


----------



## KenV (Mar 20, 2010)

I think we have all arrived at a common perspective --  If you do not know what you are doing, get help on this one from someone who does.

A relationship with Holiday Express does not count.


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 20, 2010)

Maybe drilling a live primer to make a pen will make it on 1000 ways to die someday soon! :laugh:

I can see it now..."Little Billy...he was a good man, a creative man with a passion taking on all responsibilities related to a job.  Unfortunately..Billy's gene pool was missing a certain something to do with common sense and logic.  One things for sure, Billy loved to drill things.  He would drill anything!..."  and at the end of the episode, way to die number 486, " Drillified"

Apologies to anyone named Billy.:wink:


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 9, 2010)

*Shucks*

Shucks, I put a casing into the jaws on my lathe to drill it out and heard a loud "POP".  I looked and it, as well as others had dimples. The dimple fooled me into thinking it had been fired.


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 9, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> Funny how this question keeps coming up.



I know, it never fails:biggrin:. Guess its to be expected though.

here is what will happen to you if not careful ::beat-up: LMAO

Everyone on here needs to realize that if you play with fire, you run the risk of getting burned. I myself have removed the primers from shells, however, I dont prefer to when I can go to http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduc... Brass - Big Game-_-PriceCompListing-_-327948  and get a great deal on empty casings! Nickel or brass . I would rather spend a few bucks on new brass, than to risk an injury over a stupid rifle shell primer. Just my .02


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 9, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> Maybe drilling a live primer to make a pen will make it on 1000 ways to die someday soon! :laugh:
> 
> I can see it now..."Little Billy...he was a good man, a creative man with a passion taking on all responsibilities related to a job.  Unfortunately..Billy's gene pool was missing a certain something to do with common sense and logic.  One things for sure, Billy loved to drill things.  He would drill anything!..."  and at the end of the episode, way to die number 486, " Drillified"
> 
> Apologies to anyone named Billy.:wink:




:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:Lmao!! I just got thru watching that show last nite. You nailed it Jeff! Love it!


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 9, 2010)

Does anyone need eighty .30-06, ready to load shells??


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 9, 2010)

I purchased a 3pk of 7.62 (M-60) shells at a gun show(spent rounds w/ bullet pressed into the casing) Went to drill the bullet and heard a loud pop and immediately saw a bright red flash that lasted about 5 seconds. Turns out the bullets were tracer rounds and were still live. Talk about making your butt pucker up! Wew. Scared me for a second. Who would've known.


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 9, 2010)

It will cost about $45.00 to purchase the right equipment for de-priming these shells.


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 9, 2010)

I do reloading of shot shells, rifle and hand gun ammo.  When I absolutely have to deprime a case for one reason or another, my pucker string is pulled to the breaking point and I have all the correct equipment and training.  At best, it is suicidal, at worst you hope your burial insurance is paid up and the next of kin will find enough to use the insurance.  New brass just does not cost that much.  Anyone need 30-06, I should have enough for a bit.
Charles


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 10, 2010)

Jgrden said:


> Shucks, I put a casing into the jaws on my lathe to drill it out and heard a loud "POP".  I looked and it, as well as others had dimples. The dimple fooled me into thinking it had been fired.



John makes a good point. If a round misfires it will have a dimple but the misfire may not be the result of a bad primer.


----------



## BKelley (Dec 10, 2010)

Please, Please do not even try to remove live primers.  I Have 5 chrome 30-06 cases new, unfired, unprimed I'll give you.  Just PM me your mailing address


----------



## robutacion (Dec 10, 2010)

Interesting how with time and some "butt kicking" people finally get the message...! what do I mean...??? simply this, not that long ago, and after this same question keeps popping up among new pen turners with no ammunition experience, we would have had a dozen folks jumping in and recommend/suggest all these different ways to remove a live primer from a shell.

While some suggestions could have been correct, most of *US* (yes, me included) with a deep firearms and ammunition knowledge/experience though that the best way to help, was to help/guide this person to do if "safely".  While safely is good, it ain't cut it, and we should be mature enough to admit it, even the best methods to remove a live primer from a shell can fail and cause some damage/injury and the in worse scenario, BOTH...!

I'm pleased that after a few "heated" exchange of opinions about this matter/issue on various forums, our firearms experienced members are taken the best and safest approach to the issue and make the right recommendations, thank you gents...!

As for the person(s) that asked the question before and will ask in the future, I'm sorry if the answers seem not to coincide with your needs but believe me, you are getting the right/correct/safe/sensible answer...! :wink:

Sorry, I just had to say this...!

Cheers
George


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 11, 2010)

It's Dec 11th...we've all seen the movie Christmas Story, right? :wink::biggrin:


----------

